# Frage zu neuem Acer Predator ( sense Programm )



## eddietwo (13. Mai 2018)

Hay hab nen neuen helios 300 mit i7 7700HQ und GTX 1060.

Nun ist da Predator Sense installiert.
Sind die OC Profile ( Leistung und Turbo ) ohne Sorgen nutzbar?

Und bei Fan Speed belasse ich es auf AUTO.
Nur kann man Cooler Boost aktivieren.
Ist das sinvoll?vlt kennt ja jemand besagtes Programm.


----------



## eddietwo (16. Mai 2018)

Kennt jemand das Programm?

Muss es immer an bleiben oder kann ich es schließen nachdem ich den OC Modus gewählt habe?
Die Beschreibung ist er naja.


----------

